# Best HDTV



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

I am looking to buy a new HDTV, and looking for a much better quality one than my other sylvania. Looking for a 32" to fit inside a cabinet. I am currently looking at Sony, vizio, and samsung, any thoughts or suggestions


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Depends exactly what you want. Rather than brands, I suggest you look for items on your 32" such as 1080p (lots of 32" are only 720p). If you watch movies, you might want 120hz refresh, which allows the 1080p/24 movies available to be displayed natively. Enough inputs to handle what you plan to plug into it.

I dont know if they sell any LED backlit lcd's in the 32" size, but while adding a bit to the price, it also really improves black levels and contrast over a standard lcd. Screen reflection if its going to be in a sunny room would also be something to consider.

For the most part, most of the major brands are pretty much equal in quality, so shop for the features you want, and just make sure there is a service center for that brand in your area.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sony and Samsung are two of the best for LCDs
Panasonic and Samsung are two of the best for Plasmas

It really depends on specific models though as well.


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

I am not looking for a plasma but a LCD because my xbox will be a major use of this tv. Probably going to do a 720 but not sure how great a difference I will be able to tell with a 120 hz, granted I watch a lot of sports. I guess I was looking for which brand is the best. Walmart has a 720, 60 hz, 32" for 398 Sony Bravia. I was kinda looking at that one with 3 hdmi, 2 comp


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Take a look at the Insignia NS-L322Q-10A at Best Buy. Regularly $499.99, it's on sale for $399.99. It got good rating from Consumer Reports. It's 1080p, has 4 HDMI and 2 component inputs and has a 2 year warranty.. If I remember correctly, Insignia TV's are made for BB by LG.


----------



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Take a look at the Insignia NS-L322Q-10A at Best Buy. Regularly $499.99, it's on sale for $399.99. It got good rating from Consumer Reports. It's 1080p, has 4 HDMI and 2 component inputs and has a 2 year warranty.. If I remember correctly, Insignia TV's are made for BB by LG.


Unless he plans on sitting within 3.5 feet of that 1080P display he'll never benefit from the resolution. Of course, if he has a lot better than 20/20 vision then all bets are off.

Why pay for resolution you are never going to be able to see?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

BarkingGhost said:


> Unless he plans on sitting within 3.5 feet of that 1080P display he'll never benefit from the resolution. Of course, if he has a lot better than 20/20 vision then all bets are off.
> 
> Why pay for resolution you are never going to be able to see?


Because it's the same price as the 720p, which is not on sale


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

TC-P50S1 Panasonic....so what individual that is thinking challenged told you to stay away from a plasma if you are a game player?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

concorde1 said:


> TC-P50S1 Panasonic....so what individual that is thinking challenged told you to stay away from a plasma if you are a game player?


Exactly, I game all the time on my 42S1 in my bedroom, xbox360, even use it as a PC monitor for the bedroom PC, they are outstanding, and the wives tales about screen burn in are overrated these days.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Don't rule out Toshiba... I'm a big fan.

See:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4517140&CatId=37


----------



## driht (Oct 17, 2008)

The Vizio VOJ320F 32" LCD TV is a 1080p television. It has an impressive expert rating of 90 and costs for only about $475. For that size, it's definitely the best LCD TV among its competitors. Hope this helps.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

driht said:


> The Vizio VOJ320F 32" LCD TV is a 1080p television. It has an impressive expert rating of 90 and costs for only about $475. For that size, it's definitely the best LCD TV among its competitors. Hope this helps.


It's great and all that it's incoporates and can display 1080P; however Vizio and Best can't possibly be used in the same sentence.:nono:


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

I still think burn in is a problem with today's plasmas. I would rather not put the money into something that is not made for it. As explained earlier I don't want a 1080 unless the price is the same, it is next to impossible to tell the difference between a 720 and a 1080 unless you are standing right in front. I have look very seriously at the Samsung and I am between that and a Sony right now. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

satgeek550 said:


> I still think burn in is a problem with today's plasmas. I would rather not put the money into something that is not made for it. As explained earlier I don't want a 1080 unless the price is the same, it is next to impossible to tell the difference between a 720 and a 1080 unless you are standing right in front. I have look very seriously at the Samsung and I am between that and a Sony right now. Thanks for everyone's help.


I had a LG 720P and now have the Panasonic TC-P50S1...world of difference...and I have only one good eye.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I have had a couple of plasmas and have NEVER experienced burn in - even with heavy game playing.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

satgeek550 said:


> *I still think burn in is a problem with today's plasmas. * I would rather not put the money into something that is not made for it. As explained earlier I don't want a 1080 unless the price is the same, it is next to impossible to tell the difference between a 720 and a 1080 unless you are standing right in front. I have look very seriously at the Samsung and I am between that and a Sony right now. Thanks for everyone's help.


It's not..I have a plasma, and it has never suffered burn in. I have had the picture paused for over an hour..no burn in. It is a thing of the past. But believe what you want.
I had 720i plasma, and now I have a 1080p plasma, both Pannys. I can tell the difference. The picture is smoother looking due to the smaller pixels, and I'm sitting a lot closer than I did with the 720i. And better details.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

WIth how good the plasmas are today and how cheap a good one can be had for, its foolish not to consider one. Especially with all the testament here to how you don't have to worry about screen burn-in. I've played for hours and hours at a time, had the PC screen up for hours and hours at a time, no evidence of any burn-in whatsoever.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

When I first read the thread, I was going to recommend a panny plasma as well. Until I saw his screen size requirements. Does anyone make a 32" plasma? I thought 42" was the smallest you could find.


----------



## Rogernet (Aug 2, 2009)

It's been a little over a year since my wife and I went through the exact same decision making on HDTVs......At first, I wanted a Plasma, but then I read up on some of the energy and heat they can produce and the weight being heavier than most LCDs. Also at that time, I think I read somewhere that 42" was the smallest size for Plasma HDTVs. I would suggest you go to a store like Fry's, or Best Buy, or even Costco to compare them side by side as you can only get so much data to compare online. Be sure to look at the remote control for each TV and the complexity needed to use it. For us, it came down to SONY Bravias vs SAMSUNG models, and it was very hard to make the choice....both are very good. In the end, we purchased a SONY 52" model KDL-52W4100 and thus far, have not regretted it......Here are the main reasons:

1. The SAMSUNGs have a 3-4" bezzel around the TV screen, some are
red backlighted. This bezzel is highly reflective and reflects any 
window or interior lights in the room...which we could not tolerate. Also,
the HDTV screen surface was much more reflective than the SONYs.

2. The speakers for the SONY are a solid bar across the bottom of the HDTV
while the ones for the SAMSUNG were mounted in the back of the HDTV,
and we wanted our DOLBY sound to not have to reflect off a wall behind
the HDTV since it would be wall mounted.

3. Not sure about SAMSUNG, but when you need a firmware upgrade, SONY
will send you a finger drive free of cost to plug into your USB port on the 
back of the set. The upgrade takes about 5 minutes...really easy to do.

4. Picture quality.....1080p for sure. Be sure to get a refresh rate minimum of 
120hz for anyLCD HDTV.....They even have 240 hz now...but I don't think 
most human eyes would see the difference between 120 and 240hz even watching 
a 100 mph fastball. SONY has many options for you to tweek color,
sound, and just about anything else you want.....I stayed with the factory
options with just a little color tunning with my DISH Network Setup.

5. Wall mounting. For us, it was important to mount the set on a wall to 
save space....The simple wall mount I got, SANUS VMPL50, has a 12
degree tilt and can hold up to 130 lbs. We tilt in slightly up to eliminate
any glare reflection off the screen or bezzel from a window across the
room.

6. Price.....We got a good deal from Video-Only when purchased 11/2008
for a 52"......$1800. They are less expensive now. You should find
a good 32" for around $500

7. Compatibility....Almost everthing else I have purchased recently is
SONY, external speakers, Bluetooth headphones, etc....and the sound
really is improved using the same manufacturer in my opinion.

8. Service....SONY has a single phone number....and you talk to a service
rep directly without punching any buttons....one of the best help desks
I have ever used...they will even send you email info on any problem
or question if you like.

I would also consult a lot of good information on Consumers Report, Amazon.com User Feedback, and CNET Feedback....Good Luck.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I've had a Vizio for over a year now and it has a great picture. Bought a Vizio and blu ray player for my daughter and the picture is outstanding on either set. Try one!!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Rogernet said:


> 3. Not sure about SAMSUNG, but when you need a firmware upgrade, SONY
> will send you a finger drive free of cost to plug into your USB port on the
> back of the set. The upgrade takes about 5 minutes...really easy to do.


Samsung has downloadable updates that you put on a flash drive and then into the TV.

Though firmware updates are rare, and you should ONLY do them if you are having an issue. That is why many companies like Sony only make them available after calling tech support. The upgrades can easily cause more issues if you do not have problems as is (one example is the red tint fix Samsung had in a firmware update awhile back that should ONLY be run on TVs with the issue as on TVs without the issue it caused a different color shift).


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Grentz said:


> Samsung has downloadable updates that you put on a flash drive and then into the TV.
> 
> Though firmware updates are rare, and you should ONLY do them if you are having an issue. That is why many companies like Sony only make them available after calling tech support. The upgrades can easily cause more issues if you do not have problems as is (one example is the red tint fix Samsung had in a firmware update awhile back that should ONLY be run on TVs with the issue as on TVs without the issue it caused a different color shift).


My Sony tv automatically download new updates, you turn on the tv and it says do you want to install now or later. They take about 5-10 minutes and you are back to live tv.


----------



## OldBaldy (Jun 20, 2008)

Great info...My eyes are wide open from watching all of the HD stuff


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

scottandregan said:


> My Sony tv automatically download new updates, you turn on the tv and it says do you want to install now or later. They take about 5-10 minutes and you are back to live tv.


That is probably for the internet portion, not the panel and TV components.

Reason I say that is actual system flashes for the TV components are like I said before rare and not supposed to be done unless issues are happening. Firmware updates for the TV components can really screw things up fast. They used to be more common for HDMI compatibility in the early days when lots of stuff was having issues talking, but these days that is not much of an issue.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I have an LG 1080P 32LG70 and works perfectly. this tv seems to be the replacement for that model

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=pcat17053&type=page&skuId=9246675&productId=1218067379266&h=387


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Grentz said:


> That is probably for the internet portion, not the panel and TV components.


This is very likely the case, the tv has never said what the updates are, just that they are available.


----------



## Airou (Jan 28, 2010)

Sony and Samsung


----------



## kylep2000 (Jan 28, 2010)

samsung


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

When I purchase a HDTV its going to be a Sony Bravia 46-52'' Z series 240hz refresh rate tv. I mean might as well get it all out of the way in one shot. This TV is awsome. Here is a link:

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BRAVIA-K...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264732678&sr=8-2


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Rogernet said:


> 2. The speakers for the SONY are a solid bar across the bottom of the HDTV
> while the ones for the SAMSUNG were mounted in the back of the HDTV,
> and we wanted our DOLBY sound to not have to reflect off a wall behind
> the HDTV since it would be wall mounted.


:hurah::lol::nono2::hurah::nono:


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

joshjr said:


> When I purchase a HDTV its going to be a Sony Bravia 46-52'' Z series 240hz refresh rate tv. I mean might as well get it all out of the way in one shot. This TV is awsome. Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BRAVIA-K...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264732678&sr=8-2


And thats not even their best line...you'd have to step up to the XBR line...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> And thats not even their best line...you'd have to step up to the XBR line...


I know the XBR is better but for the price the Z series is really really good. It elite but definately top of the line. I would not own a Series or a W or a V series either, Z or higher is where its at.


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

joshjr said:


> I know the XBR is better but for the price the Z series is really really good. It elite but definately top of the line. I would not own a Series or a W or a V series either, Z or higher is where its at.


50" panasonic plasma S1


----------



## the300 (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know if the OP has made a decision on a tv yet, But I thought I would throw my choice into the ring.
The Sharp 32" Le700un, It is an Led, full backlight display with an outstanding picture and lots of inputs on the back and the side, perfect for a bedroom.
Before I made my decision on this particular model I did a lot of reserch and was virtually sold on a Samsung or Lg.
Then, I saw the picture on this model and was very impressed, and when I saw the price tag I was even more impressed. If you havent done so, you should check one out.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> It's great and all that it's incoporates and can display 1080P; however Vizio and Best can't possibly be used in the same sentence.:nono:


Please elaborate. Why do you think Vizio's are bad?


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

finaldiet said:


> I've had a Vizio for over a year now and it has a great picture. Bought a Vizio and blu ray player for my daughter and the picture is outstanding on either set. Try one!!


I also got a Vizio 32" this year. 1080p . I really like it.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Vizio's were cheap junk when they came out, they have improved in the last few years, but if you go read reviews for the best rated tv's, Vizio rarely if ever makes the list.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a Vizio 37" 720p LCD that I bought a few years ago and am quite happy with it. My only complaint is that the sound quality could be better.
The current issue of Consumer Reports rates the Vizio VF550M 55 inch 120 Hz 1080p LCD as a Best Buy, giving it marks of Excellent for HD picture, very good for SD picture quality and viewing angle and good for sound quality. Another Best Buy was the Tohiba Regza Cinema Series 52XV648U. Best in class went to an LG, followed by a Sony.


----------



## bartman99 (Feb 9, 2010)

We love our LCD Samsung LN46B630 (comes in smaller sizes too). Semi-matt screen helps reduce reflections in a family room full of windows. Great picture in the dark too!


----------



## Xing (Oct 1, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> And thats not even their best line...you'd have to step up to the XBR line...


The Z series and XBR specs are almost identical, when side by side there is no difference in quality. The XBR has a few more, mostly useless, features. It is not worth the price difference just to say I have an XBR.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Vizio's were cheap junk when they came out, they have improved in the last few years, but if you go read reviews for the best rated tv's, Vizio rarely if ever makes the list.


...personal experience or speculation? I have 6 Vizio's from 19" to 47" starting 3 years ago. Not a single malfunction with any of them. Quality fantastic for the price. Toyota had great reviews...how is that going for them today? You need to move on and realize the market share, I think Vizio is still in business, and doing quite well.


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

Since people are talking about screens larger than what the OP posted as a requirement...32", the best flat panel TV out there are the Pioneer 9G Kuros. Despite Pioneer exiting the market, you can still get your hands on new 101FDs or 6020s.

I have an Elite 141FD. Can't be happier. My visual impressions have been backed up by actual measurements of my screen when I got it ISF calibrated.

While Pure mode out of the box isn't close to what ideal should be, it's still pretty good.



















Pure mode post calibration:



















And to toss it out there, here are calibration charts for the unlocked ISF modes. I'm including the charts for ISF day.


----------



## mechman (Apr 29, 2006)

zx10guy,

Who calibrated your display and what equipment did they use? I'm just curious.


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

mechman said:


> zx10guy,
> 
> Who calibrated your display and what equipment did they use? I'm just curious.


D-Nice (posts regularly over at AVS Forum) did my calibration. He also calibrated my old Pioneer Elite Pro 1010HD. I don't remember which meter he used. I'm sure if you PM him over there on AVS he'll be glad to tell you.


----------



## mechman (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks. He knows his stuff. :biggthump I was more interested in which meter was used but since it was D-Nice, I think i can figure it out. 

I apologize for dragging this off topic but I'm currently looking into getting THX certified. So I was just trolling for info.

:backtotop


----------



## ddebrunner (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anyone know of lcd tvs in the 37-40" range that are 1080p but have matt bezels and screens? Our living room is very bright and the 720p Sony we have now is matt and may a huge difference to being able to watch tv in there. We want to move that to the bedroom and get a new 1080p tv but looking at the ones in stores it seems every tv now has a reflective bezel. We called Sony and they only had one (the L-series) which is there old 720p model.

When browsing on-line it seems impossible to tell if any surface is reflective or matt so it seems we have to see the model first before making a purchase.


----------



## Rogernet (Aug 2, 2009)

I just purchased our second SONY HDTV LCD (KDL-40W5100) in Februrary of 2010 for the bedroom, and hooked up to the same DISH VIP612 receiver via the RGB video component output. It is a SONY XBR3 40" model with all the extras. It is a 2009 model and you can still get them at some stores or Amazon in the range of $700 to $900....an excellent value. 

One of the main reasons we bought this one and its older, larger model 52" (KDL-52W4100) for our recroom, was due to the bright windows in our house which would be a problem for HDTVs with reflective surfaces and bezels like SAMSUNG which you can see in stores, side-by-side. The Sony's are more of a matte, non-reflective surface than most others, but still give great picture quality with HDMI or component RGB video. For our 52", I mounted it to our wall across from the windows with a SANUS VMPL50 wall mount, which gives you a 12 degree up or down tilt. I tilt this one about 5 degrees upward so that any outside window light/glare or inside lights are reflected up to the ceiling. Hope you find a good one....good luck!


----------

